# Apple 4 GB Macbook Ram - Kingston KTA-MB667K2/4G



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I just needed some help verifying something. I am looking to purchase Kingston KTA-MB667K2/4G ram from either ebay or CanadaRam but I wasn't sure if it would work on my new Macbook 2.2 Core 2 Duo 13.1" Computer. The Kingston KTA-MB667K2/4G Kit is PC2-5400 I believe, and I thought I needed PC2-5300. 

Could anyone clear this up for me?

Thanks!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

hi Ldon,

did you check canadaram's site? if you do, you simply click on your macbook type and it will tell you. should be good to go 

cheers,
keebler


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

That Kingston RAM is correct for the Core2Duo Macs. PC2-5300 vs PC2-5400 is just marketing language. All Intel Mac CorexDuo machines use 667 MHz RAM.

667 x 8 = 5,336 Mb/s nominal bandwidth, so it is called PC2-5300 or PC2-5400 by different companies.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello, yes I have, Its listed under Macbook. I just wanted to double check though.

Ah ok, so it wouldn't matter if it was PC2-5400 or PC2-5300?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

KTA-MB667K2/4G seems like the right type.

If you want to be sure, go to their web site, choose "Apple" from the Search by Manufacturer popup, and they'll show you what you need.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright thanks, I'm not sure where to go eBay is cheaper, but CanadaRam seems to have a good rep. But as a student I need to save as much money as possible. So hard to choose lol.. the differences between the two is 38$ >.<


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I Just bought and installed 2 x2GB PC-2 5300 Kingston SoDimm's for my Macbook Core Duo 2 from Canada Computers and they work fine


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

da_jonesy said:


> I Just bought and installed 2 x2GB PC-2 5300 Kingston SoDimm's for my Macbook Core Duo 2 from Canada Computers and they work fine


Hey, can you link me to them? thanks a bunch.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Kingston ValueRAM 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Notebook Memory (KVR667D2S5/2G)


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory > DDR2 667 PC2-5300 : Kingston ValueRAM 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Notebook Memory (KVR667D2S5/2G).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If the choice is between Ebay and a reputable dealer (like Canada Computers or CanadaRAM), and the difference is only a few bucks, this seems like a no-brainer to me. If you're budget is tight, getting the right thing the first time out from someone who stands behind their stuff is CLEARLY the best value.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Well said!


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

It's true, I'm just seeing what kind of funds I have left after I pay for the computer. I go to to school and currently don't have a job, so saving any money would be great.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to threadnecro an old thread, I was just wondering if this RAM would work on a MacBook: OCZ2M8004GK 2 x 2G DDR2-800 Dual Channel 200-pin SODIMM (CL 5-5-5-15) 

It's 800Mhz, and I realize that the MacBook uses 667Mhz and the 800Mhz would clock itself down - is it advisable to buy this? I'm getting the 667Mhz and the 800Mhz at roughly the same price. I'm going by the old saying, the more it hertz, the better!

Thanks.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Another question, is there a brand of RAM that's recommended to use? I've scoured the net and it seems most brands of RAM will work, but some brands are better than others.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

There is just no point to installing 800 MHz RAM in a Core2Duo Mac. It won't be any faster, and it is by definition unsupported by the manufacturer for use in Macs. It might work. Or if the SPDs aren't written correctly so that it can identify itself as 667 MHz CL5, it might not. 

The brand of RAM is not so important as whether you have a reputable seller with good support / return policies (for example, if you get a bad module out of the box, who pays for all the return shipping, you or the seller?). If the seller guarantees compatibility, then you don't really need to worry about brand vs brand.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Starkicker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to threadnecro an old thread, I was just wondering if this RAM would work on a MacBook: OCZ2M8004GK 2 x 2G DDR2-800 Dual Channel 200-pin SODIMM (CL 5-5-5-15)
> 
> ...


I have no idea sorry, I'd ask CanadaRAM he owns a website that sells ram and other stuff. I'd also recommend buying from him.

I've had nothing wrong with the Kingston ram I installed into mine, so I'd recommend Kingston.

Edit: Lol, he replied before I could post. Hope he answered your question.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Is CanadaRam a trust worthy site? Like, it says fax the order or e-mail the order. What's up with that?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> Is CanadaRam a trust worthy site? Like, it says fax the order or e-mail the order. What's up with that?


It means you can print a form and fax it in, or you can email an order, or you can use the secure orderform online, whichever way you prefer.

If you have doubts about the company, you can follow the Better Business Bureau Online link to check.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

FlaminWiz said:


> Is CanadaRam a trust worthy site? Like, it says fax the order or e-mail the order. What's up with that?


Just giving you options, I imagine. You can also call, or telegraph, or concentrate REALLY HARD. All these methods work. 

The company is local to us and I've visited the place, it's a legit company with very nice staff. Their reputation is supported by literally scores of testimonials on this forum.

I'm not telling you what to do, but you'll have no problems with CanadaRAM. I've never seen anything but praise for them here, and besides, does Ebay come on here to answer questions directly? I think not!!


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

CanadaRAM said:


> It means you can print a form and fax it in, or you can email an order, or you can use the secure orderform online, whichever way you prefer.
> 
> *If you have doubts about the company, you can follow the Better Business Bureau Online link to check.*


Provide link?


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

FlaminWiz said:


> Is CanadaRam a trust worthy site? Like, it says fax the order or e-mail the order. What's up with that?


Yes very trustworthy. I purchased these sticks of ram paying through paypal and they were sent off right after payment was delivered. He also gave a 5$ ehMac member discount!!


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

FlaminWiz said:


> Is CanadaRam a trust worthy site? Like, it says fax the order or e-mail the order. What's up with that?


If you also look on their site you will see a toll free number so you can call and speak to a person during their business hours. I just placed an order with them Friday evening. They are highly spoke of in this forum with hundreds of satisfied customers. Add to that their excellent prices and the choice to buy from them was an easy one.

Steve


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> Provide link?


Home page 
BBB Online Reliability Program
BBBOnLine Seal Verification


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Found this memory on Amazon.ca and it seems like a great deal. I have an iMac 7,1.
Can anyone tell me if this memory is good for that spec of Mac. To be more specific, most times when I find the memory spec compatible with my iMac, I realize it 's for a notebook.
Here are the specs and the link;
iMac (Mid 2007) 4 GB PC2-5300 (667) DDR2 200-pinSO-DIMM 

Kingston 4gb Kit: Amazon.ca: Electronics
Canada Computers is out of stock and the Tiger Direct price is a lot more than Amazon.ca

Always appreciate the help on this amazing forum/site.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Cris Rock said:


> Found this memory on Amazon.ca and it seems like a great deal. I have an iMac 7,1.
> Can anyone tell me if this memory is good for that spec of Mac. To be more specific, most times when I find the memory spec compatible with my iMac, I realize it 's for a notebook.
> Here are the specs and the link;
> iMac (Mid 2007) 4 GB PC2-5300 (667) DDR2 200-pinSO-DIMM
> ...


for 5 bucks more, you can get ram certified to work on your mac here:
Canada RAM sells memory in Canada - Apple Macintosh iMac intel Core2Duo, CoreDuo 17", 20" and 24"

I'd say that's a better way to go.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> All Intel Mac CorexDuo machines use 667 MHz RAM.


umm no

800 mHz on some

1066 on others....

If you mean all CoreDuo machines use 667 as opposed to Core2Duo then that statement is correct.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have stock on all and will generally compete and install for free.

Trev is in the RAM biz tho so if you need shipping he's your boy.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Why Kingston RAM at $57.-?
I now always stay away from Kingston since I found out that they don't manufacture their own chips but just buy whatever is the cheapest at the time and put their name on it.

CanadaRAM has Mushkin for $47 (which is usually the make I go with) or Mac certified for $45 for a 2x2 kit


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

krs said:


> Why Kingston RAM at $57.-?
> I now always stay away from Kingston since I found out that they don't manufacture their own chips but just buy whatever is the cheapest at the time and put their name on it.
> 
> CanadaRAM has Mushkin for $47 (which is usually the make I go with) or Mac certified for $45 for a 2x2 kit


He has an older iMac so the RAM prices are slightly higher.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

jhuynh said:


> He has an older iMac so the RAM prices are slightly higher.


You're right - saw the iMac 7,1 but then translated that to iMac i7 in my head when it came up first on the CanadaRAM site.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

If you wish to figure out your RAM type, just use the Crucial Scanner. It's for PC and Mac, and gets it right everytime. Of course, you do not need to buy the RAM from them, but the scanner helps a lot.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Tech Elementz said:


> If you wish to figure out your RAM type, just use the Crucial Scanner.


What's the point?
I can just look at the Mac hardware overview to get the RAM type of the Mac I'm using.

Or look up the RAM type for Macs I need RAM for but which someone else is using who is locate elsewhere.

The big question to me is always which specific RAM from which specific manuafctirer actually works on the Mac.
I need some 667 DDR2 RAM for a MacBook Pro for a friend of mine in the US and to make a recommendation I always read as many revews as I can reasonably find - it's amazing how many manufactureres still make RAM that meets all the specs for the Mac RAM but it still doesn't work when used with a Mac.
CanadaRaAM has mentioned that several times in the past on ehMac and he knows what he is talking about.
Many Mac owners seem to just order the RAM (right type) without doing any more checks and are then surprised if it doesn'r work on their Mac.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'd like put in a good word for CanadaRam. In ordering ram for my mid-2007 MacBook, I inadvertently selected the very first listing without reading what MacBookmit was specified for. It came in the mail today and I saw that it was not the right ram modules. After a quick call to inform them of my error in ordering, the correct ram was sent and was charged for the additional amount (for some reason, older ram is costlier)along with another shipping fee. But hey, it was my error. Thanks to CanadaRam for making this messup of mine less painful.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

krs said:


> What's the point?
> I can just look at the Mac hardware overview to get the RAM type of the Mac I'm using.
> 
> Or look up the RAM type for Macs I need RAM for but which someone else is using who is locate elsewhere.
> ...


If you're making recommendations for someone in the US, I'd suggest either Data Memory Systems or Other World Computing - both are Mac oriented and provide very good service and good prices. When I lived in the US, I dealt with both of them regularly. Data Memory was about 10 miles away from where I lived, so if I was in a hurry to get my RAM, I'd just hop in the car and they were very good about it (not really being a storefront operation!). They even reprogrammed some RAM for me that wasn't even RAM I'd gotten from them - back when some OS or firmware update made CAS latency much more critical than it had been before. _That's_ service! BTW - CanadaRAM gets some of their RAM from Data Memory, who are also wholesalers. I was pleasantly surprised to order some from CanadaRAM and find a familiar DMS sticker on it!


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input. I'll now finally order the Kingston RAM, 4 gig load. I'll let you know how it goes.

Christian


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

I cannot believe how fast RAM I ordered from Canadaram, whose address is in Victoria BC, has reached this side of Canada. Time line so far
I placed the order around 2:30 pm and it went like this;
Oct 13, 2011 3:07 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
Oct 13, 2011 7:43 PM Picked up CAMBRIDGE, ON
Oct 13, 2011 10:10 PM Left FedEx origin facility CAMBRIDGE, ON
Oct 13, 2011 11:08 PM At destination sort facility MISSISSAUGA, ON
Oct 14, 2011 8:24 AM At local FedEx facility SCARBOROUGH, ON

So I'm wondering if CanadaRAM has a facility in Ontario because there's no way the order could have reached Ontario that fast from BC, let alone ending up in Mississauga last night?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

For Kingston RAM ordered with FedEx delivery, we can ship directly from 5 warehouses across Canada, so we generally use the fastest one.

If the order is mixed (say Kingston RAM and Western Digital hard drive) then we can do normal shipping times, which could still be overnight for items in stock by FedEx if we receive the order before shipping deadline, which is 1:30 - 2:00 Pacific time (depending when Rob the FedEx guy cruises by on his route).. Because we're on the West cost, you can potentially order at the end of the day back East and we can still ship it out that day.

If the order is going to a PO box or rural route, FedEx isn't an option and we use Xpress Post or Expedited Post


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Yup, it shipped from Guelph. Going to install the new RAM this afternoon.

Go Canadaram, awesome.


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, what a difference 1 gig to 4 gig makes.


----------

